# strippers



## woodstock (Dec 24, 2007)

catching striper at I-10 bridge, Pensacola bay:thumbup:


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you waving $20 bills or $5's? If its $5 bills im on my way!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I hope you aren't keeping them and I sure as hell wouldn't eat one!:no:


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

what is her name? I bet she really thinks you are interesting!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

What type of "pole" are you using? I tend to have better luck at night...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh what a difference a little p makes


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

that's what she said. LOL


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you catching them on your worm?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Every year about this time the "Strippers" are sighted, kind of like the "Yeti", I don't believe it myself.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Careful... strippers are usually followed closely by crabs.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

salty_dawg said:


> Oh what a difference a little p makes


I like the squatters.....:thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Since you caught them, I must assume they were running away from you. How many of them did you catch and what do you do with them now???

Most importantly - exactly where does I-10 cross over Pensacola Bay. That has to be a VERY long bridge!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Rough crowd tonight, LOL


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, I guess we all need a good "stripper" catching trip...


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Yea, I guess we all need a good "stripper" catching trip...


Any spots left open on that charter?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah strippers smell like stripers too...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> Yeah strippers smell like stripers too...


Man, you really put down them Stripers didn't ya!!!:yes:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is by far the best post in a while


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That species of snapper doesn't smell good


----------



## woodstock (Dec 24, 2007)

ok, but still catching striper on gold spoons


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I can catch a stipper on a gold anything; they hang on gold structure and really like to school up at night under spot lights


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Striperz on the other hand. Super pogi works as well as metal spoons and bucktail jigs. Catching them is easy finding them is like striking gold in the gold rush. It happens in sperts and not often. Live mullet is supposed to be the striped candy cane

I hunted that fish for about 4 days total this year caught a 12lb. Hybrid and called it, went back to the inshore slam


----------

